# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Ziekte van Addison

## leeuwine

Hallo allemaal,

Eerst even in het kort mezelf voorstellen,
ik ben 43 jaar en alleenstaande moeder van twee zonen,
de oudste word in september 22 jaar
en de jongste in juni 4 jaar.
Nu is bij mij gisteren de ziekte van Addison vastgesteld,
ik ben al van 2000(toen nog miniem)met mijn gezondheid aan het sukkelen,
men vond lang de oorzaak niet,
nu een slimme arts zag mijn gezichtsuitslag(die uitslag is ook in 2000 begonnen)en die in combinatie met mijn klachten dacht meteen aan de ziekte van Addison.
Nu heeft mijn oudste zoon ook reeds jaren last op en af gaand van zijn darmen,
de dokters zochten daar niet veel achter ik ook niet omdat bij mij de darmen niet één van mijn ergste klachten was,
ik zat meer met spierpijnen krachtafname vermoeidheid ...
Vandaag tweede bloedonderzoek van mijn oudste zoon,
volgende week vrijdag hebben we dan die uitslag,
allemaal spannend.
Er gaan zoveel vragen door mijn hoofd dat ik niet eens zou weten wat vragen,
maar ik geef de hoop niet op nu eindelijk mijn diagnose gesteld is zal er wel een goede behandeling voor zijn.
Ik denk ook wel op zoek te gaan hoe te voorkomen dat mijn jongste kind er ziek van word mischien door hem stressbestendig te maken bv door joga.
Omdat je bij deze aandoening geen of te weinig cortisol aanmaakt en dat is dan weer hetgene dat je nodig hebt om stress aan te kunnen.
Verder zit deze aandoening in de genen maar de ene is/word er ziek van de andere niet.
Ik denk tot zover mijn eerste bericht en hoop vlug met jullie kennis te maken.

Liefs nog 
Leeuwine

----------


## katje45

> Hallo allemaal,
> 
> Eerst even in het kort mezelf voorstellen,
> ik ben 43 jaar en alleenstaande moeder van twee zonen,
> de oudste word in september 22 jaar
> en de jongste in juni 4 jaar.
> Nu is bij mij gisteren de ziekte van Addison vastgesteld,
> ik ben al van 2000(toen nog miniem)met mijn gezondheid aan het sukkelen,
> men vond lang de oorzaak niet,
> ...


Hallo Leeuwine,

Had al op een ander berichtje van je gereageerd.

Wil je als tip geven : als je een vraag te binnen schiet schrijf deze dan op en neem ze mee naar de dokter. Ze vinden het niet raar en jij staat niet buiten en denkt achteraf, ik ben dit en etc. vergeten te vragen.
Sterkte ook met je oudste zoon!

----------


## leeuwine

Hoi Katje,

Doe ik hoor al mijn vragen opschrijven,
en de bloedafname van mijn oudste zoon op zich verliep al enorm moeilijk,
gisteren hebben de verpleegsters 9 keer getracht hem bloed af te nemen vooraleer ze hem naar de dokter van spoed stuurde,
die had dan bij zijn pols onderaan van de eerste keer gelukt,
maar bij die pols mogen verpleegsters niet doen naar het schijnt.
Nu vandaag moest hij dan nuchter terug en mocht hij meteen naar spoed,
de eerste dokter probeerde 2 maal in zijn pols lukte niet,
de tweede dokter heeft bovenop zijn hand van de eerste keer bloed af kunnen nemen.
Ik vind dit zo bizzar en ongeloofwaardig maar ik heb zelf de probeergaatjes gezien en de verpleegster het horen zeggen gisteren we kunnen bij hem geen bloed afnemen.
Dit is dus iets dat ik volkomen niet begrijp in elk geval.
Ha winks staan vermoedelijk bij de uitgebreide editor,
toegegeven ik ken niet echt veel van pc.

Liefs nog 
Leeuwine

----------


## leeuwine

Hallo allemaal,
de uitslag van mijn zoon zijn bloedonderzoek was vrijdag nog niet binnen,
pfff dus nog even afwachten.
Verder ben ik erg aan het rusten
dus als je niet veel post van mij ziet komt het daardoor.
Liefs nog
leeuwine

----------

